# My Latest Masterpiece



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

sil...the people on this site don't actually follow bbing...I bet they are flippin out about it on md though...I miss it


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)

md just resigned him..and they've made i8 admin..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah I saw


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)

you def not coming back now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

never was...if I knew I couldn't speak freely in private messages I just wouldn't have answered the fuking kid....he posted pics...don't think he even trains


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)

azza doesnt train too..and he's on tons of bb sites


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2013)

made a profile at MD, but never posted a single thing there


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a md spy... Obama sent me here to make sure your all paying enough taxes and not buying gear.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2013)

MD is a site I don't actually have an account at...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

